# Ranking the 15 Worst Stadiums in Sports



## W.N.indat (Jul 14, 2014)

Stadiums offer more than warm beer at an exorbitant markup, they're symbols of civic pride and titanic mausoleums of athletic history. 

While these spaces range from design marvels to vacuous concrete monstrosities, the fans that call them home love them unconditionally. But, with all due respect to your stadium of choice, some fans need a friendly reminder that their kid is ugly or—at least—in desperate need of a renovation.


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

*Olympic Stadium in Montreal
*









It was supposed to cost $134 million CDN but by the time it was paid off in full it ended up costing $1.6 billion CDN. Not only that it took decades for the retractable roof to work and when it finally did, it had to be permanently left in the closed position. Unfortunately it wasn't rated for snow so nothing can take place in the stadium during the winter if there is snow (which Montreal has plenty of) because of safety reasons. The stadium looks fine on the outside for 70's architecture but is a horrid multi purpose venue on the inside that looks bad in any sporting configuration played in it (football, baseball and soccer). 

A disaster of a stadium that is easily in the top 5 of worst in the world, let alone top 15.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

It cost about 700+ million at the time of the 1976 Olympics, but subsequent reconfigurations, new roofs (both attempts at a retractable one and the need for a permanent one), roof repairs and actually finishing the tower caused it to go over 1 billion.

The main problems as to why it cost so much was construction delays caused by workers' strikes (something like 140 or so construction days were lost, needing in overtime to get the basics of the stadium completed) as well as the rise in material costs during the early 70's. That and of course the complex design and the mayor practically giving money away to fund his little pet project.

It's a shame, considering it's architect, Roger Taillibert, rebuilt the iconic Parc des Princes, for a mere 30 million in 1972.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

My nominations:

Oakland Colosseum is easily the worst major stadium in the US, it has to be on the list.









Cowboys Stadium, because the crowd is broken up with too many tiers killing the atmosphere.









Miami...









RFK in soccer mode, looks horrible.









Skydome









Old Trafford: it looks ridiculous, that roof makes this the ugliest stadium in the world to me.









And Every college with the terrible turf.


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

weava said:


> My nominations:
> Oakland Colosseum is easily the worst major stadium in the US, it has to be on the list.


If I thought that you had any idea of what you were talking about, I might take this more seriously. Oakland has a high-profile plumbing problem, granted. But any claim that it is anywhere near as bad as RFK is a joke. RFK is seven years older, holder fewer people, has a bunch of obstructed view seats for both sports (compared to none for football and very few for baseball in Oakland) and has _never_ had a major refurbishment. The Coliseum's last refurbishment may have been in 1996, but that is 36 years after the last serious work done on RFK.


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

Lord David said:


> It cost about 700+ million at the time of the 1976 Olympics, but subsequent reconfigurations, new roofs (both attempts at a retractable one and the need for a permanent one), roof repairs and actually finishing the tower caused it to go over 1 billion.
> 
> The main problems as to why it cost so much was construction delays caused by workers' strikes (something like 140 or so construction days were lost, needing in overtime to get the basics of the stadium completed) as well as the rise in material costs during the early 70's. That and of course the complex design and the mayor practically giving money away to fund his little pet project.
> 
> It's a shame, considering it's architect, Roger Taillibert, rebuilt the iconic Parc des Princes, for a mere 30 million in 1972.


It was my understanding that interest on the debt that Montreal incurred during construction accounted for much of the extra billion dollars spent.


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

weava said:


> Miami...


I don't like it but the structure and stadium is unique and fits Miami.

















This is without a doubt the worst park in MLB hno:


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

will101 said:


> If I thought that you had any idea of what you were talking about, I might take this more seriously. Oakland has a high-profile plumbing problem, granted. But any claim that it is anywhere near as bad as RFK is a joke. RFK is seven years older, holder fewer people, has a bunch of obstructed view seats for both sports (compared to none for football and very few for baseball in Oakland) and has _never_ had a major refurbishment. The Coliseum's last refurbishment may have been in 1996, but that is 36 years after the last serious work done on RFK.


By "major stadium", I was only talking about the current major league stadiums, ie MLB and NFL


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wallace Wade.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

As amazing as Montreal's Olympic Stadium looks, it's a major fail as a sports stadium. Skydome in Toronto doesn't look as nice, and it's almost as bad as a sports stadium. I'd definitely put these 2 in the top 5 worst.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

Lakeland said:


> This is without a doubt the worst park in MLB hno:


Oakland Coliseum is worse.


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

weava said:


> Cowboys Stadium, because the crowd is broken up with too many tiers killing the atmosphere.


Have you been to a game at AT&T Stadium? I have been to a few and trust me, there is no disconnection. This is a great place to watch a football game in.


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

mrakbaseball said:


> Oakland Coliseum is worse.


There's nothing worse than watching baseball inside a dome.


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

mrakbaseball said:


> Oakland Coliseum is worse.


Do you have a reason for believing that, or are you just caught up in the feeding frenzy?


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

Lakeland said:


> There's nothing worse than watching baseball inside a dome.


When it's 96 degrees out with 100% humidity even The Trop, with its air conditioned comfort, is a welcomed sight.



will101 said:


> Do you have a reason for believing that, or are you just caught up in the feeding frenzy?


Terrible ambience, with awful sightlines with faulty plumbing, outdated everything, with not one but two teams wanting out, the Coliseum is a sports palace I know.


----------



## Poul_ (Jan 27, 2011)

weava said:


> Old Trafford: it looks ridiculous, that roof makes this the ugliest stadium in the world to me.


:nuts:


----------



## goldy21 (Nov 10, 2008)

WesTexas said:


> Have you been to a game at AT&T Stadium? I have been to a few and trust me, there is no disconnection. This is a great place to watch a football game in.


Agreed. I have no idea how "the crowd is broken up with too many tiers" has anything to do with the atmosphere. If you want to make an argument that tickets are crazy expensive and the stadium is filled with suites and corporate-types, then yeah, you can make an argument for atmosphere. But that stadium pretty much has no equal and clearly doesn't belong in a "worst stadiums" thread.


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

There are some people that think that if the stadium is not one huge bowl and one large tier on top then it is not a good atmosphere. Those are idiots.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

I've said it many times, AT&T Stadium is outstanding below the 3-level suite ring. Seats are really easy to get to throughout the stadium, but especially in the lower tiers. The bowl is pretty close to the action, the video board is outstanding and doesn't block the action like some think. And even when its entirely closed it has a very airy, light feel. But when its open, especially its one of the great experiences in sports, IMO.


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

mrakbaseball said:


> Terrible ambience, with awful sightlines with faulty plumbing, outdated everything, with not one but two teams wanting out, the Coliseum is a sports palace I know.


How can you say you know the place? The sightlines are actually quite good. The main problems (aside from the aforementioned plumbing) are the narrow lower level concourse, and the fact that all of the suites were patch jobs added much later.


----------

